

Startup Quote: Jack Ma, Lead Founder, Alibaba - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8536559840

======
raychancc
Success and profitability are outcomes of focusing on customers and employees,
not objectives.

\- Jack Ma

<http://startupquote.com/post/8536559840>

